# [TUTO LEOPARD] Changer Couleur du Dock



## Ipod (2 Novembre 2007)

Salut a tous !

En cherchant sur la toile j'ai trouv&#233; une petite astuce pour changer la couleur du Dock et je vous ai fais un petit pack de Dock.

*[PACK DE DOCKS]*

*1.* Alors pour commencer, vous t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le pack que je vous ai mis ci dessus.

*2.* Allez dans le dossier : */System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app* (clic droit : afficher le contenu du paquet)*/Contents/Resources*

*3.* Supprim&#233; les fichi&#233;s : 

- scurve-i.png
- scurve-m.png
- scurve-sm.png
- scurve-xl.png

(on vous demandera votre mot de pass)

*4.* Copi&#233; puis coller :

- scurve-i.png
- scurve-m.png
- scurve-sm.png
- scurve-xl.png

(pr&#233;sents dans le pack que je vous ai donn&#233; suivant la couleur choisie) dans le m&#234;me dossier :

(*/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app* (clic droit : afficher le contenu du paquet)*/Contents/Resources*)

*5.*

Pour finir, Ouvrez une fenetre du Terminal et entrez :


```
killall Dock
```

Puis quitter

*6.* Vous voila avec un nouveau dock :










Si vous souhaitez une autre couleur et que vous ne savez pas comment vous y prendre je vous le ferai (envoy&#233; moi un MP)

N'h&#233;sitez pas a me demander si vous avez des questions ...

ATTENTION : Si vous avez un probl&#232;me, je ne serai pas tenu responsable des d&#233;gats occasionn&#233;e par cette methode.


----------



## .Steff (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ce tuto.

En tout cas, si je fais ca, je suis sur que je ne supprimerais pas les fichiers comme tu dis, mais les placerais dans un dossier quelquepart... 
Si jamais on se lasse dans autre dock.


----------



## Ipod (2 Novembre 2007)

.Steff ne t'inquiette pas j'ai mis ceux d'origine dans mon pack !


----------



## .Steff (2 Novembre 2007)

En effet je viens de le t&#233;l&#233;charger et je viens de voir ca.
C'est une tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e.
Allez j'essaye.


----------



## Ipod (2 Novembre 2007)

Oké bon test alors !


----------



## .Steff (2 Novembre 2007)

Voilà ca marche bien !


​


----------



## Ipod (2 Novembre 2007)

GG !! Avec photoshop tu peu modifié la couleur de ta dock si tu veux faire d'autres tests !


----------



## Ipod (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fais un dock MacG&#233; pour rire :

Dock MacGeneration orange


----------



## cassandre57 (2 Novembre 2007)

Sympa ! Je marque ce topic pour quand j'aurai Léo !


----------



## Dr Troy (13 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour l'astuce 

De la même façon, on peut modifier l'apprence de tous les éléments (le point lumineux qui indique qu'une application est lancée surtout).

Pour ma part, j'ai simplement diminuée la luminosité du Dock pour faire ressortir les points lumineux, et j'ai viré le reflet de ces points.

Le fichier frontline.png est intéressant à modifier également.


----------



## oohTONY (14 Novembre 2007)

Bien plus simple : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=193323


----------



## .Steff (15 Novembre 2007)

Oui certes mais un peu plus limit&#233; que faire les mais seul


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Novembre 2007)

Wow !!  

Déjà que je trouve le Dock de léo un peu spécial, Mais agrémenté de toutes vos couleurs ça dépasse la mocheté :mouais: 

Nan vraiment, c'est au dessus de ça    


Enfin vous l'aurez compris,  Je n'aime pas trop !!


----------



## .Steff (15 Novembre 2007)

Il en faut pour tout les go&#251;ts comme on dit !!!
Moi j'aime pas les volvo !!!!:love: :love: :love:  (C.F la signature )

Non tr&#234;ve de plaisanterie moi j'aime bien le dock comme il est alors je l'ai pas chang&#233; pour le moment. Mais j'imagine que dans un an ou plus je m'en lasserais et alors je reviendrai pas ici pour le changer un peu, lui redonner une deuxi&#232;me jeunesse.


----------



## chupastar (17 Novembre 2007)

Comment fait-on pour modifier le fond gris du Dock en 2D? Quand il est plac&#233; sur un cot&#233;?

Je ne trouve pas...

Merci.


----------



## dzombie (18 Novembre 2007)

Sur ce site, il y a de magnifiques modifications du Dock.

Et pour les instaler facilement et automatiquement, il faut télécharger ça !


----------



## chupastar (18 Novembre 2007)

dzombie a dit:


> Sur ce site, il y a de magnifiques modifications du Dock.
> 
> Et pour les instaler facilement et automatiquement, il faut télécharger ça !


L&#224; non plus je ne trouve pas o&#249; je pourrais changer la couleur (la transparence) du fond de mon dock 2D...


----------



## F118I4 (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui désirent avoir un Dock Transparent en 3D sous Leopard.
Résultat:






Le dock vient de *CERDAN* donc Merci CERDAN.

*s**curve-l.png**
scurve-m.png
scurve-sm.png
scurve-xl.png*


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2007)

C'est celui que j'ai sur mon Mac actuellement. :love: 

Pour ceux qui ont CandyBar, on peut également utiliser cette application pour modifier le dock (par simple glisser-déposer)


----------



## F118I4 (30 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est celui que j'ai sur mon Mac actuellement. :love:


C' est aussi celui que j' ai sur mon iPhone actuellement :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2007)

je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait également bidouiller le dock de l'iPhone.


----------



## zoh (29 Juin 2008)

est-ce normal qu'avec le pack donné par "Ipod" je n'arrive pas à avoir la couleur rouge pour le doc ???


----------



## AppleGold (24 Novembre 2008)

Désolé de déterrer cet ancien post mais je dois être un peu neuneu ... :hosto::hosto:

ça fait deux heures que je cherche le dossier CoreSystem dans mon disque dur/bibliotheque et je ne le trouve pas ...
Au cas ou j'ai afficher les dossiers cachés mais sans résultat.

Léopard à jour. Vous auriez pas une idée ? 

En attendant je repars à la chasse ..


----------



## Darkfire (25 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Désolé de déterrer cet ancien post mais je dois être un peu neuneu ... :hosto::hosto:
> 
> ça fait deux heures que je cherche le dossier CoreSystem dans mon disque dur/bibliotheque et je ne le trouve pas ...
> Au cas ou j'ai afficher les dossiers cachés mais sans résultat.
> ...



À mon avis...ça doit se trouver par là  :

Ton Disque Dur/*Système*/Bibliothèque/*CoreServices*

A++


----------



## AppleGold (25 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben voilà ... je suis vraiment pas doué pour la recherche .. :rateau:

Merci beaucoup Darkfire


----------



## Prince Samus (13 Janvier 2010)

voilà je ressors ce sujet mais j'avais juste une question par rapport aux personnes comme moi qui mette leur dock sur la gauche (ou la droite) Parce que ce genre de méthode et même avec Candybar, Changedock, Superdock ne fonctionne pas. 
Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi mon dock ne se changeait pas avec ses méthodes (pourtant les .png du dossier Ressources étaient correctement modifiés) et j'ai finalement remarqué en le mettant au centre que ça avait effectivement fonctionné!

Donc voilà je sais pas si quelqu'un a une méthode afin de modifier le dock même s'il est placé sur la gauche ou la droite?!

Il me semblait avoir lu quelque part que les .png qui se nomment right 1, 2, 3, 4 et 5 (et left...) étaient les .png a modifié pour obtenir le dock voulu mais apparemment c'est faux vu la tête des .png qui se nomment comme ça...

Bref help


----------



## Prince Samus (15 Janvier 2010)

Bon ça n'a pas l'air possible... Snif


----------



## F118I4 (15 Janvier 2010)

Avec le dock à gauche cette méthode fonctionne: http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2010/01/15/100115110310585122.jpg


----------



## Prince Samus (15 Janvier 2010)

Yop,

Merci d'avoir répondu mais c'est vrai j'ai pas bien préciser, en fait je parle vraiment de l'avoir à gauche c'est à dire sur le côté verticale gauche de l'écran si on préfère et non pas simplement décaler à gauche.

Mais merci!


----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2010)

J'avoue que j'avais pas compris ça non plus! :rateau:

Dans ce cas, j'pense que c'est logique et que le tuto n'a plus rien à voir puisqu'il ne s'agit plus du même dock! (lorsqu'il est positionné à gauche ou à droite, tu ne bénéficies plus du dock 3D comme tu peux l'avoir en bas, mais d'un dock forcément en 2D)

Peut-être (même sûrement) qu'il est modifiable aussi, mais il faut chercher ailleurs!  (me demande pas où... je sais pas!  )


----------



## Prince Samus (15 Janvier 2010)

Ah okey...

Bon  bah tant pis mais ça me va très bien le dock en bas! 
Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Cool merci pour ce tutoriel  Très simple


----------

